

Ask HN: I've been given an exploding offer. Now what? - pulak

I'm in college, and I've been applying around/searching for internships. I received an internship offer from a "big" company, but I'm not the best negotiator and was given a deadline of next week.<p>What should I do? I would prefer more time to go through the interviews with other companies. In http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/11/26.html, Joel suggests to "accept the exploding offer at the last minute, but go to the other interviews anyway". Is this ethical? Is it reasonable?
======
bartonfink
I'd ask them for more time, emphasizing that you won't be starting the
internship for months anyhow, so a small delay in your acceptance won't hurt
them. If they insist on knowing in the next week, then I'd recommend accepting
but continuing to interview and using your original "offer" as leverage
however you need to. If you find something more appealing, great - take it,
and then tell the original company that you're sorry but you can no longer
work for them. If you don't find anything better, then you're taken care of
with the original acceptance.

As far as ethics are concerned, the company who issued the exploding offer is
putting you in a bad spot and they know it. They're forfeiting their right to
ethical treatment by not showing you the same.

~~~
angdis
Right on, the timeline seems aggressive for a internship that won't start for
months. It is understandable that the company would want to get commitments
and perhaps it will be a great internship but they should have been more
reasonable about the offer.

There is NOTHING wrong with accepting the offer and continuing to interview
for other positions. If you find something better just apologize and move on.
It happens all the time and if somebody holds a grudge about it, they are
being an asshole and you probably wouldn't want anything to do with them
anyway. Seriously.

Moreover, it is important to keep in mind that big companies (and sometimes
small ones) have no problem whatsoever with abruptly derailing the careers of
good employees just for short-term financial considerations. Loyalty goes both
ways and sadly big companies have burned that bridge first.

------
nilsbunger
Most of negotiation is just asking questions about the other side's needs and
constraints, and articulating yours. Often you can find a creative way to
solve everyone's needs.

For example, in your case you should find out why they need an answer next
week.

If they have a rule that offers can only be open for 7 days, you could ask
them to issue the offer later after you've gone through your interview
process.

Or if they have backup candidates they might need to engage, let them engage
those guys, and you sync up again once your interviews are done.

And you should articulate your constraint: you have an interview "process"
that continues for the next xx weeks, after which you can make a well-informed
decision. You can also tell them it's in _their_ interest for you to make a
well-informed decision - they want someone who chose to work there for the
right reasons and will be a long-term, productive employee. Turnover kills
companies.

I wouldn't accept an offer unless you really intend to work there. One day
you'll be a manager or director, and the karma will come back to bite you :)
You always want to be a class act, even when confronted with someone less-
than-classy.

If they're reasonable people and they want you, there's probably a good reason
for their constraints, and they should be willing to find a solution that fits
your constraints too.

If they're not reasonable people, or they don't want you, better to find out
now.

------
networkguy
Don't ask for more time; this company gave you a deadline for a reason, they
want to pressure you.

Asking for more time only tells them that at this moment in time their offer
doesn't interest you, and you'd like to shop around.

Every company believes they are the best place to work and what they offer is
more desirable than other businesses and the ego of a large business is
especially big, by asking for more time you might hurt their ego, they may
only want people who desire to work for such a firm like themselves.

Do not ask for more time, interview as much as possible, and accept the job
offer the day before or on the last day -- I think accepting the offer on the
day before the last might convey that the clock didn't just run out for you.

If you get a much better offer later, take the new offer, it might not be the
best move but this isn't so much a question of ethics so much as it's a
question about burning bridges; nobody looks favourably on people who in
hindsight only accepted because their ideal job wasn't yet available. These
people will remember you and although they may understand the reason why you
would do that, or they may do it or have done it themselves, it wont matter as
you have wasted valuable time for everyone in the decision making and training
processes.

Carefully choose whether you want to burn the bridge or not.

~~~
caw
I think being in college you do have the position of staggered job interviews.
At my college it was understood that there was almost always on campus
interviews going on, so you could interview with 2 very good companies but two
weeks apart. The second might not get back to you in time for the first, so
what do you do? My first internship offer had 24 hour deadline, so I turned
that down. The next one I had gave me a month knowing the campus recruiting
schedule.

The other thing to do is check with your school's intern/co-op office and see
if they have a minimum amount of time for a job offer. As I said before, my
first job offer was 24 hours, but the school requires all employers operating
through the school's listing service to give 2 weeks. If there's such a
requirement you can use that as leverage to extend the date.

------
damoncali
There may be a real reason for the deadline - internal process, internship
program schedules, the hiring manager just wants to get it over with, etc, so
it's probably wise not to ignore it completely.

But never, ever, ever, ever give anything resembling loyalty to a big company.
It is not a person, and cannot appreciate it, no matter how much you want it
to. Until they're paying you, you are free to do as you please, ethically,
legally and in every other sense of the word.

------
CyberFonic
It's only an internship! You're not being hired for the rest of your natural
life. A Big company will look good on your CV. Of course, you should seek out
even better options and as many of the other comments suggest, only accept a
couple of hours before the deadline.

Assuming you accept, then stop going after other offers. You'll only upset
yourself and/or burn bridges. Just chill out until you start.

